# Torch problems



## colu41 (Jun 6, 2013)

So I have a Mag Torch MT 560 
http://www.menards.com/main/store/20090519001/items/media/Hardware/MAGNA001/ProductLarge/MT560CTORCH.jpg
I use to be able to melt up to 3 oz of silver with it. Now I'm lucky to get a half an ounce. Even with brand new Mapp tanks, it just doesnt seem to be blowing a good flame like it use to. And sometimes it spits out small sparks when its blowing.
Any suggestions on this could be? I paid $45 for this thing so i really don't want to have to buy a new torch but suggestions are welcome.


----------



## jeneje (Jun 6, 2013)

The tip might be stopped up. You might try taking it out and blow compressed air through it. That might help.
Ken


----------



## Palladium (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13PC-WELDING-TORCH-TIP-CLEANER-SET-/380653766312?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a0bb86a8


----------



## MEANIE (Jun 6, 2013)

I have had this problem many times to. What I have found wrong was the screen was getting plugged up. The small brass "peg" that goes down into the map gas bottle on the torch has a screen in it. To remove it you need a deep (I think) 5/16 ..I/4 in drive socket. Unscrew it and look at the other end there is a slinter screen in it (do not remove). What I do is wash it out with rubbing alcohol and blow out with air from the big end (the end with threads) toward the small end. ///
To prevent this from happing blow off the map bottle with compressed air so no dust and dirt gets in the screen when you screw a bottle on.

MEANIE


----------



## colu41 (Jun 7, 2013)

Meanie you might be right. I have had the torch off the tank and sitting on my dirty work bench. Never even thought of that getting dirty. Ill check it out


----------



## MEANIE (Jun 17, 2013)

Did you get it fixed??


Meanie


----------

